# applications OS X could use that Windows has



## waiting_for_OSX (Apr 16, 2002)

1. Norton Ghost ( www.symantec.com )

2. Tiny Personal Firewall ( www.tinysoftware.com )

3. TextPad  ( www.textpad.com )

4. cuteFTP ( www.globalscape.com )

and  ( I know I'm dreaming )

5. Oracle Enterprise Server ( 8.0.5 would be sufficient ) for Darwin


----------



## voice- (Apr 16, 2002)

Is that as in there is one app working for both OSs, or is there an OS X version and a Windows version and those are pretty equal to each others?


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waiting_for_OSX _*
> 2. Tiny Personal Firewall ( www.tinysoftware.com )
> 
> ...
> ...



OS X has a built in Firewall. If you don't want to deal with the comman line, you can download one of the GUI admin utilities from VersionTracker.

I would love it if Textpad shows up on OS X... It's my favorite text editor. But I have to admit BBEdit is quickly growing on me. It's a VERY good text editor.

My dream would be seeing BEA WebLogic ported to Darwin... Won't happen until Apple has more server market share ofcourse...

-B


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 16, 2002)

KAZAA. we need kazza ! For mp3s. not software


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 16, 2002)

Audiogalaxy! ... i Love this mp3 App! ... its on Linux ... i assume it won't work on OS X! 

i'm gonna miss this App when i get my iMac! 

<< this is one reason 2 keep my PC! >>


Ooh, another App ... Can i ask ... Where the F**K is Microsoft Access?! ... Damn, i NEED That App For my College Course! its Crazy! ... has it never been on OS X?

...hmmm.... there's bound 2 be more apps! Lemmie think! 

NeYo


----------



## LordOphidian (Apr 16, 2002)

Take a look on versiontracker for autogalaxy satelights.

Oh, and as far as I know, access has never existed for the Mac period.


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LordOphidian _
> *Take a look on versiontracker for autogalaxy satelights.
> 
> Oh, and as far as I know, access has never existed for the Mac period. *



And it looks like it never will. The Microsoft Macintosh Business Unit stated that it would take more than 2 years of dedicated effort to port Access to Macs, so it's just not going to happen.

It really isn't that big of a deal, considering OS X has tons of good databases for it... FileMaker Pro, FrontBase, OpenBase, MySQL, PostgreSQL, etc., etc.,  etc..

-B


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatsharpie _
> *
> 
> And it looks like it never will. The Microsoft Macintosh Business Unit stated that it would take more than 2 years of dedicated effort to port Access to Macs, so it's just not going to happen.
> ...



That Really is a Shame! 

... although the other Database Programs may be "Suffcient" .. Access is like "the Big one" ... and i'd imagine a vast majority of courses (@ College) Deal With Access, and barely touch upon these "other" Applications! ...this is probably one argument, in my eyes, for which PC Users may NOT want to Switch to Mac, Especially if Access ties in with "work".
this isn't to stop me! ... Thats why its probably best to have Both! (PC 'n' iMac! )

Neyo


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

My college database courses never touched Access with a ten foot pole.  I learned relational algebra and relational calculus first, then we moved to generic SQL after that...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Access is not 'the big one'. Maybe to stupid computer teachers who see Microsoft and nothing else it is. But those people are as the word suggests, stupid.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 16, 2002)

For number four, there are tons of OSX irc clients. There's the command-line "ftp", and there's Transmit, RBrowser/RBrowserLite and a bunch of others. I prefer RBrowserLite, cause it's free  It works very well too.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Access is not 'the big one'. Maybe to stupid computer teachers who see Microsoft and nothing else it is. But those people are as the word suggests, stupid. *



LOL! ...maybe in U're Opinion! ... but i get the feeling, the majority of u guys are from the US! ... Well, where i Live in the UK (eng) (i'm not saying the whole the UK! ...maybe other Eng Peeps can Agree with me/ or Disagree!) ... Apple Mac's are Few and Far Between, and So not only is Windows Predominant in Schools, but as is Office! ... Now thats why, in my XP-eriences (LOL! Sorry that was LAME! LOL!!!) ... Access is the "Big One".

NeYo


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't think Access conforms to SQL92 very much. I know its "wildcard" character is completely non-standard. So Access really isn't a good db to learn db's.

The truth is Access is useful for a small workgroup, but definitely not a workable solution for mission critical, large scale database.

I think the US is actually less controlled by MS than many other countries. I know when I was in Oz, it was like in a wholly owned subsidary of Microsoft. I've never been to a country so ASP and VB happy.

-B


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

> but i get the feeling, the majority of u guys are from the US!


Uh, I think that's obvious from my Location: Tucson, AZ USA


----------



## simX (Apr 16, 2002)

Um, as far as I know, there was a version of Outlook for Mac which included Access support.  Or was that Exchange server support?  Maybe I'm confusing the two.  Well *shrug*, I don't really care, since both of them don't make a shred of difference in my life, and my dad won't touch Access with a ten foot pole either.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

neyo: look at my location. Canada eh. The reason you see access as predominate is because you probably only see people running windows servers and stuff. Check out unix people (and mac people) and they wont be running access.


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Um, as far as I know, there was a version of Outlook for Mac which included Access support.  Or was that Exchange server support?  Maybe I'm confusing the two.*



I think you mixed up the two. Outlook 2001 has Exchange support, which Entourage lacks.

-B


----------



## LordOphidian (Apr 16, 2002)

Access isn't even used in the MS areas around campus here, MS SQL 2000 is.

Access is considered kinda like the database that is in AppleWorks, mainly just for personal use by those that don't know better.

I know that the basic computer cources here used FileMaker when teaching about db's, and once you get higher up you are talking about a true SQL DB server system.

The long and short, access is very very minor in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## dricci (Apr 16, 2002)

The last thing we need is an Access port. Learn a real database standard, like SQL


----------



## designer (Apr 16, 2002)

Coldfusion Studio and Coldfusion server.

Coldfusion is easiest language to learn and  make dynamic website.

I wish that Macomedia will realease OS X version of Coldfusion Studio.

That's all

See ya!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 16, 2002)

Yeah its fine for all u guys 2 say all this, but where i live *in MY real World* this is NOT the Case, and Access is the Standard in MANY Places ... i just Feel, that Access Shud be available Just like Excel and Word Are! ... After all, What if a Student here, owns a Mac, and yet (where i live for e.g.) there's NO Mac's in College/School ... OR the Macs are for Graphics Students ONLY! .. Now... the chances are their gonna be using Access...! << sigh's >>
Guys, i am looking @ this, from a Windows Perspective, Which is Different 2 u guys i imagine! ... Ah Well  

NeYo


----------



## waiting_for_OSX (Apr 16, 2002)

Access may be a handy little database ( please note, its not a real relational db ) for small scale work such as personal databases, or for very small business applications that don't need much security.

   However, lets not forget that at the core of Apple's OSX is real BSD Unix which is capable of large-scale enterprise work!  Work that happens at a volume that would bring small databases like Access to a virtual halt in seconds.

   Not to mention security. Larry Elison recently stated " do you know how many Oracle databases have been broken into in the last ten years? That would be none."

   mySQL and pgSQL are a step in the right direction however nothing in the free-software world can really match Oracle. 

   One more thing: Oracle 8i is available for free on Linux. Even if it is a nightmare to install on Linux, it's there.

How hard could it be to port Oracle from Solaris or Linux? I keep hearing from Apple advertisements how easy it is to port applications from one type of Unix to Apple's "Darwin" Unix.


----------



## LordOphidian (Apr 17, 2002)

With larry on Apples board, and with OS X becoming more of a player in the industry, I would think that an Oracle port is at least in the works.  When it sees the light of market, I don't have any idea.

Oh and NeYo, just exactly what are you using Access as a db for?


----------



## Frederic (Apr 17, 2002)

Access ? Pouah ! Working with SQL Server 2000 is painfull enough... 

Never mind. What about Net Meeting on Mac ? I know we've got conference softwares, but none is compatible with the NetMeeting protocol... And some of my friends are still fooling around with PeeCees (I know, I know...).

But what we need, is a good DivX codec, with *SOUND* (MP3 *and* AC3)... Because today, with a little PeeCee and Win98, you can watch all the DivX that you want...


----------



## sithious (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally said by Frederic _
> *But what we need, is a good DivX codec, with SOUND (MP3 and AC3)... Because today, with a little PeeCee and Win98, you can watch all the DivX that you want... *




...hmmmm... i've never had any problems watching divx ... just get the divx codec for quicktime, and in the few rare cases where that doesn't work properly, avi2mov will do the job... i've never come across anything a pc can see but not a mac (excluding .exe files... )


----------



## Frederic (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, *ALL* the DivX (.AVI) I've tried had buggy sound, and had to be converted with avi2mov... But that's not an option, because those "QuickTime DivX" (.MOV) are Mac only... Besides, where is the lengendary simplicity of the Mac, when reading a DivX is easier with a PC ?

Anyway, there are AC3 encoded DivX, on there is NO codec for those for Mac OS X (and 9). Why ?


----------



## dricci (Apr 17, 2002)

DivX is a cheap hack. It follows broken non-official standards. This is why it's not playable on a Mac.

Wait for a real standard like Mpeg-4 enabled QuickTime/RealOne.


----------



## clark (Apr 17, 2002)

The only people I have heard of using access is for asp db's.


----------



## fryke (Apr 17, 2002)

Access is nice if you're just starting database work. FileMaker is a *very* good alternative for it. Of course if you're converting and have many, many Access DBs around, this is a no-go, but if you just need an alternative, FileMaker does it (better even).

DivX may be a cheap hack, but although most DivX movies you can download are illegal copies, there's a *need* here. And the official MPEG4 codecs won't solve the problems there. At least until people make illegal copies of DVDs as MPEG4.

RealPlayer, although it always sucked big time, is a must. Although I'll never use it if an alternate stream (QT or WMP) is available, there are still many sites offering only RM files. And as long that's the case, a player must be a given. I understand why it takes Real so long (it's because they never really could code well for the Macintosh), but it's more than a year now to hand out a 'PLAYER' software. If they're unable to deliver, why not let Apple implement a Real codec into QuickTime?


----------



## anrkngl (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *
> 
> LOL! ...maybe in U're Opinion! ... but i get the feeling, the majority of u guys are from the US! ... Well, where i Live in the UK (eng) (i'm not saying the whole the UK! ...maybe other Eng Peeps can Agree with me/ or Disagree!) ... Apple Mac's are Few and Far Between, and So not only is Windows Predominant in Schools, but as is Office! ... Now thats why, in my XP-eriences (LOL! Sorry that was LAME! LOL!!!) ... Access is the "Big One".
> ...



I've worked for several companies that took access seriously as something more than a desktop database. They ceased to use it when they realised it wasn't scalable and had a habit of corrupting itself. Companies like the one I work for reject Access as a database on those grounds. We do use MS/SQL server though.


----------



## putamare (Apr 17, 2002)

FileMaker NotSoPro? You've got to be kidding.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

> I've worked for several companies that took access seriously as something more than a desktop database. They ceased to use it when they realised it wasn't scalable and had a habit of corrupting itself.


Hear hear.  The company I work for is using Access as a bug tracking system.  Of course, there are bugs in the bug tracking system, so this is not so good.  

Within six months, however, we are planning to move to Oracle.  We're pretty tired of company-wide emails like *"The database is corrupted.  Everyone exit the database so we can restore from backups.  Oh, and you will lose all work since last Friday..."*


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LordOphidian _
> *With larry on Apples board, and with OS X becoming more of a player in the industry, I would think that an Oracle port is at least in the works.  When it sees the light of market, I don't have any idea.
> 
> Oh and NeYo, just exactly what are you using Access as a db for? *



Hey Man, My Computing Diploma use's Access for my Database side of things, and Excel ... etc ... So MS Office is the MAIN software i use, @ College, besides Dreamweaver ... etc! 

See, the only Mac's @ College are for Graphics, and are G3 PowerMac's on OS 9. The more "IT" Courses are done, 95% with PeeCee's only!  

i Just thought it'd be nice, 2 be able use a Mac, For this! ... especially as i am getting an iMac, but all my Access Work shall have 2 be done on XP!  

Thats why i suggested it, i imagine, any1 else with Mac's in England, with the same Situation would agree with my suggestion! ... i couldn't really submit Work, from "other" software, as assignements Define what software i use!  

... u Feel me yet guys? 

NeYo


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

I understand where you are coming from, Neyo.

Many of my college assignments were in C++, but not just any C++.  MS Visual C++.  So I didn't really have a choice on my OS.  Of course, I could always work in the school labs, but since I lived a half hour away I didn't enjoy coming in just to work on my projects.

Thankfully (in that situation only) I was running a Windows OS at home, so I could install MS Visual C++ and work at home.


----------



## LordOphidian (Apr 17, 2002)

I've had to bitch at teachers for useing code that only compiles on MS's C++ compiler before.  It sucks, but once I point out to them that the code won't compile on Solaris (which is what the general purpose servers run) they usualy put the effort in to make it ANSI.

For DB's what exactly are you turning in?  The db files? If so then yeah you are screwed.  For most of my DB stuff i just had to turn in the SQL we used or the java code we used to interface with the DB.  Maybe we would have to turn in a written explantion of our tables and things, but since my classes have always been more from the programers pov, the code was much more important than the actuall db implementation used.  Maybe DBA courses would be diffrent.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Audiogalaxy! ... i Love this mp3 App! ... its on Linux ... i assume it won't work on OS X!
> 
> i'm gonna miss this App when i get my iMac!
> ...




umm search for sputnix on versiontracker its better then the audio galaxy client and it uses the servers.


----------



## Frederic (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gamedog00 _
> *umm search for sputnix on versiontracker its better then the audio galaxy client and it uses the servers. *


OpenAG works fine too.


----------



## cloudsuper (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No, I can't say I do... and I really dont want to feel you, that'd be kinda..er...gross..


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloudsuper _
> *
> No, I can't say I do... and I really dont want to feel you, that'd be kinda..er...gross.. *



LOL! To Even answer in that tone makes me wanna Get My Ass against tha Wall! ... 

<< Backs Away from CloudSuper!  >>

NeYo


----------



## lonny (Apr 19, 2002)

...courtesy of Virtual PC.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2002)

> 1. Norton Ghost ( www.symantec.com )
> 
> 2. Tiny Personal Firewall ( www.tinysoftware.com )
> 
> ...



How about applications PC's could use that Mac OS X has?    My list:

1.)  Snapperhead  ( www.stimpsoft.com )  Every Windows user I've showed this to wants it badly.
2.)  iMovie  ( www.apple.com )  This thing is so easy to use for video editing.  (Also Final Cut Pro would be awesome.)
3.)  Fire  ( www.epicware.com )  THE BEST IM client ever.  I can't live without this app, it's amazing.
4.)  OmniWeb  ( www.omnigroup.com )  Very nice browser, very nice ANTI-ALIASED FONTS  
5.)  Mac OS X itself  ( www.apple.com )  I know it would be totally awesome if there was no risk for this coming out on PC.

Yes!  My 100th post!  ::dance::


----------



## dricci (Apr 23, 2002)

Anti Aliased fonts in OS X are nice, but I don't think they're practical for everything, such as web browsing. Don't we have enough trouble with slow browsers as it is? 

*EDIT: 666th Post! SATAN! Daemons are Haunting Me!*


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2002)

Thing about that is, PC's seem to handle anti-aliasing a lot better.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## dricci (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *Thing about that is, PC's seem to handle anti-aliasing a lot better.  I could be wrong though. *



It's no secret that Windows XP does feature a more "cleaner" way of anti-aliasing text that is newer than Mac OS X's system. I don't think it'd be harder for Apple to change this down the road in 10.3 or 10.4, though.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2002)

> I don't think it'd be harder for Apple to change this down the road in 10.3 or 10.4, though.



Of course.  10.1 delivered a massive speed boost, and several sources are saying that 10.2 will do the same.  I'm not surprised.  dricci is right, I think that down the road Apple will find a way to dramaticallty increase the effeciency (sp?) of the anti-aliased fonts.  I think that's one of the major things slowing the GUI down at the moment.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 23, 2002)

PC's have Fire in Trillian, which simply kicks Fire's butt. It's really nice  Adium is still better for AOL though


----------



## edX (Apr 23, 2002)

whew

as i have watched this thread grow without reading it i have been worried that people were actually coming up with a long list of programs to answer the question. thank you friends for keeping my faith alive with your great replies about how we have everything we need.

there is one progam i would want though but have lived successfully without so far and that is Direct Cd from Roxio. I would love to be able to do packetwriting on my cdrw.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 23, 2002)

I'll second that DirectCD motion.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 23, 2002)

DirectCD is the PC thing that makes a CD-RW act like a hard drive and you can edit it on the fly and stuff? I have that on my PC and it is pretty useful, except its kind of slowish. I heard that they weren't going to develop it for OS 9 because it was too complicated, but they were looking into OS X.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 23, 2002)

It's slowish, yes, in comparison to file operations on the hard drive.  But it's _a lot_ faster than copying files to the CD-RW then erasing it (the erasing takes 30-60 minutes, IIRC).  Also, you don't have to erase the whole CD to remove files.  I used it like a huge floppy disk -- 580MB after formatting.


----------



## nimrod (Sep 4, 2002)

Oracle just released the beta version of 9i for OS X!  Good thing for the Mac, definitely adds credibility for the Mac.


----------



## Javintosh (Sep 4, 2002)

CuteFTP is kind of an odd choice...

I've used it at work and frankly, there's nothing special about it. I use NetFinder for my FTP needs, although lately I've been gravitating towards BBEdit's built-in FTP client.

At home, there is no app from Windows that I miss. At work, however, I use VPC for access, NetMeeting and a couple of other proprietary internal crap-ware.

I know access ain't going to happen (I read the same thing about 2-3 years), but you'd think we'd have NetMeeting compliant something by now...

Not that it matters much, the few times I've used NetMeeting in VPC it was more than fast enough.


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2002)

talk about raising of the dead, eh?


----------



## 90X Double Side (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *talk about raising of the dead, eh? *


Indeed, but this thread does show how much progress has been made in OS X: the firewall configuration is now built into System Prefs, FTP is now integrated into the Finder, and BBEdit was always my favorite text editor anyways . We also now have 9i, and different amounts of text smoothing availible.

Given Symantec's traditionaly consistant but halfhearted Mac support, I think the original poster would be better off bugging Apple into making ARD more powerful and scaleable (which is an actual possibility given the XServe).


----------



## uoba (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes, but they are not great (as of yet)... correct me if I'm wrong (I haven't applied the time to it as much as would like) but the firewall system pref in 10.2 is as great as something like Impasse (which I was using before 10.2)... allowing me to configure remote log-in from a specific ip etc.

Also, the finder ftp integration is a long way off from working properly.

BBEdit, can't be beaten though 

There are still issues with the software companies dragging there heals with OSX support though (you've mentioned Symantec already)... but even as high up as Macromedia. It takes an expert (see www.oreilly.com) to tell them how to use Coldfusion server on OSX!


----------



## FrgMstr (Sep 5, 2002)

You all forgot about Halflife and counterstrike, you have to play it to understand how good it is.


----------



## BBenve (Sep 5, 2002)

Access is the big one..sorry.....but it really is.. I studied in US and they tought Access... i lived in Italy (i am italian) and they teach and use Access i work now in Compaq / Hp here in Ireland now...and everyone seems to agree here too that access is the standard...at least for now.
I was wishing for an Access version for OS X as well ...since i am a web designer and i would really love that app to be on a  mac .. but no luck... so .. i had to get on with other programs...very good indeed...but ..for me ...even if it is a M$ app....it is the easiest for me.

Andy


----------



## uoba (Sep 5, 2002)

I must say many people do miss Access (not I), and with the frosty Apple-Microsoft relationship set to worsen, we'll probably never see. However, Apple are rumoured to making a bigger and better version of Appleworks (v7)... which already has a database application (whether it will be compatible with Access files would be another issue).

I have never needed Access, nor have my clients though. I suppose it depends on sector you work in.


----------



## MDA (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *I must say many people do miss Access (not I), and with the frosty Apple-Microsoft relationship set to worsen, we'll probably never see. However, Apple are rumoured to making a bigger and better version of Appleworks (v7)... which already has a database application (whether it will be compatible with Access files would be another issue).
> 
> I have never needed Access, nor have my clients though. I suppose it depends on sector you work in. *




Access is a horrible excuse for a database program. FileMaker Pro blows it out of the water. It is one of the most frustrating pieces of junk I've ever used.

MDA


----------



## Javintosh (Sep 5, 2002)

we used access in my group at work for some problem tracking databases....

it did not take long until we started loosing data, getting dropped connections from the client machines, etc., etc.

we grew up and are now using Oracle.


----------



## roger (Sep 6, 2002)

Access is quite useful as an INI file, if you need one. That is the only use I can find for it. I don't really see Access as a database system - to make it usable you have to put lots of transaction management and application servers around it, which means that you are effectively building your own DB server. It is really just a file that you can access directly using DB drivers. It is a lot cheaper and easier just to purchase a proper DB server.

R.


----------



## gwynarion (Sep 6, 2002)

> ... although the other Database Programs may be "Suffcient" .. Access is like "the Big one" ... and i'd imagine a vast majority of courses (@ College) Deal With Access, and barely touch upon these "other" Applications!



Every VB/ASP developer I've ever worked with thinks Access is the biggest piece of crap in existence.  Given a choice they would always work with some varient of SQL.  You're right, though, I've seen many career/tech programs that teach Access/Frontpage together.  Of course most of the job postings I've seen want SQL/Dreamweaver (for the same type of job).


----------



## callieX (Sep 6, 2002)

Oracle has just released Oracle 9i for developers for Jaguar as a free download from their site. Check old news on macminute.com.  It was announced about week or so ago.

Also postgresql and MySql both compile and run under OSX.

calliex


----------



## twister (Sep 6, 2002)

Rollercoaster Tycoon


----------



## neutrino23 (Sep 6, 2002)

I occasionally run across special targeted applications that only run on windows. As far as commercial apps I can't think of one I'd like to see ported over. 

There are plenty of word processors, spread sheets, browsers, etc. on both platforms.

If I had to use a PC I would sorely miss the following.

AppleScript
Tex-Edit Plus
Graphic Converter
OS X


----------

